# relocate to NZ but continue to work overseas for a foreign company



## charliepirate (Apr 15, 2013)

hi there
would i tbe possible to relocate myself and my family to NZ but continue to work for a foreign employer overseas?
I work in the oil industry for a swiss company, i work internationaly on an on call basis, i have been told i can live anywhere in the world if i so wish and continue to work as i am now. My question is would i be able to relocate myself and my family and be a NZ resident paying my taxes in NZ like everyone else


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't think it will be possible.
To come to NZ you have to be an asset to the country in the use of your skills and expertise.
Working for an overseas employer you're not giving anything or offering anything to NZ in the form of your skills and expertise.
All you would be doing is paying your way in the form of tax and ACC contributions and of course you would be spending the money that you earned in NZ.
Personally I don't think it's enough for Immigration to grant you a visa - have a look on the Immigration NZ website to see if you can find a suitable visa that covers your situation.
I, for one can't.

Immigration New Zealand


----------



## shammy (May 30, 2013)

I would think the best chance would be if your partner (I'm assuming you have one since you said 'family') meets the criteria for a visa under the skilled migrant category. Unless you have a ton of money to invest. Otherwise I can't think of anything.


----------

